
Elon Musk is launching a tunnel digging company to reduce traffic in cities - rmason
https://electrek.co/2016/12/17/elon-musk-tunnel-digging-boring-company/
======
fuzzythinker
It will be the project/company that ties all his projects together.

\- Tesla: At least one lane will be for self driving cars only, moving at
higher speeds. Giving more reasons for people to buy Tesla and other self
driving cars.

\- Hyperloop: Not exactly his main focus these days, but tunneling may be an
alternative to pylons even though it will be more costly.

\- SpaceX: He will gain first hand experience needed for tunneling on Mars.

~~~
asenna
He's doing so many different things and on that scale, literally anything he
does can be tied in into all his other businesses.

------
dbg31415
Seriously, can we clone Elon. I'm hoping all those kids he popped out via in
vitro were actually just clones.

* Elon Musk Has Created His Own Grade School Because Of Course He Has | Motherboard || [http://motherboard.vice.com/read/elon-musk-has-created-his-o...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/elon-musk-has-created-his-own-grade-school-because-of-course-he-has)

------
charlesdenault
What law/precedents exist around underground land ownership? Do the surface
owners have rights to the land below it to a determined depth?

------
victornomad
I generally like what Elon Musk does, but this sound to me like a patch for
the cities that works extraordinarily well with his other business Tesla. What
we need is more and more sustainable public transportation. Trains, subways,
etc that can last 40-60 years without replacement.

Tesla cars "might be" eco-friendly but building cars, batteries, etc is a
pretty wasteful thing if you have to replace your car in less than 10 years...
Just wait few years until new cars start having forced system updates that
block your car and ask for a replacement.

------
jcchin41
This could also be a stepping stone to reducing Hyperloop tunneling costs

------
TenJack
Now I just can't stop thinking about the comparison between humans and ants.

------
tiredwired
Roads for ants. Flying cars will happen first.

